# Attaching A Coat Rack



## kagiles

I'd like to add a 24" to 26" coat rack by the entrance door. It could get heavy with four coats. Any suggestions on how to attach it so it doesn't come loose and break the wallboard?

And for the bathroom, how do you attach towel racks? This shouldn't be a problem since there won't be much weight but maybe someone has learned a hard lesson?


----------



## Scrib

On the Outback, we attached individual coat hooks (Home Depot has hooks that match the existing ones) using the included hardware (drill a small pilot-hole), with no problems.








On our RV, we are using the 3M adhesive ones...
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...products/hooks/


----------



## gone campin

WWCanoe said:


> I'd like to add a 24" to 26" coat rack by the entrance door. It could get heavy with four coats. Any suggestions on how to attach it so it doesn't come loose and break the wallboard?
> 
> And for the bathroom, how do you attach towel racks? This shouldn't be a problem since there won't be much weight but maybe someone has learned a hard lesson?


We put up a piece of plexiglass ($20.00?) on the whole wall at the entrance and then hung the hook rack ($10.00) across the wall. We found some kinda stud up close to the ceiling using the stud finder. Look near the top of the door. I believe there was a stud and you should be able to find it by looking for the staples that they used to put the wall up if you can't find it with the stud finder. It may have been running between the floor and the ceiling, I can't remember.

We curved the plexiglass down towards the floor so that when it rains we can hang the jackets on the wall and the umbrella and the water runs into a molded black plastic shoe/boot holder ($10.00) that I can slide under the curved piece of the plexiglass wall covering. It protects the wall from being scratched as well.

It works really great.

Towards the fire extinguisher I put a smaller hook rack (which came with the coat hook rack) for keys, so they can be reached without having to go into the trailer.

For the bathroom I bought for $1.00 an over the door rack and put it on my shower door. It holds 6 towels.

Linda


----------



## kagiles

Thanks for the ideas. I'd like to see a shot of that plexiglass wall if possible.


----------



## gone campin

WWCanoe said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I'd like to see a shot of that plexiglass wall if possible.


I'll see what I can do. I do not have a digital camera. I can try with my cell phone next time I go to the trailer, it just doesn't take good picutres. It is a really cool mod. And so functional.

Linda


----------



## mswalt

I bought a coat rack at Lowe's that matches the Outback white and brushed nickel fixtures perfectly. I used liquid nails to hold it on the wall near the entrance. We hang hats, jackets, swim suits, and purses on it at times. Hasn't fallen down yet!
Looks great.

Mark


----------



## kagiles

I bought a coat rack at Lowe's that matches the Outback white and brushed nickel fixtures perfectly. I used liquid nails to hold it on the wall near the entrance. We hang hats, jackets, swim suits, and purses on it at times. Hasn't fallen down yet!
Looks great.

Mark
[/quote]

I'll bet that's the one that got me thinking about a coat rack. I didn't think about Liquid Nails. I was afraid putting several coats on a rack held up by a couple of screws was just asking for wall damage.


----------



## tdvffjohn

If it holds Marks jacket







.........lol......its strong


----------



## huntr70

Use the expandable hollow wall anchors.......the kind you push into the hole, then screw the screw in to open the butterfly in the inside of the wall.

Something like this....









Steve


----------



## Sayonara

Never thought of that....glue or expandable wall anchers. good ideas. i think i like the expandable wall anchers better.


----------



## jetjane

We bought 2 of those wall coat racks from HD that are a white board with 4 or 5 hooks on each. I think they were only about $15 each. We hung one up high for the adults and one lower for the kids. We installed them along the edge of the wall in order to catch the stud with one of the screws and also so the jackets don't hang over the light switches. With the other screw, since there was no other stud, we used a drywall plastic anchor thingy and just made sure it didn't poke through the entire wall, which it didn't. They are very sturdy and work very well.


----------



## Thor

We basically did what Scrib did. Purchased some coat hooks and installed them. They are holding strong. If one ever pulls out I will go to the expandable type fastener.

Thor


----------



## fl_diesel

I saw these at Lowes the other day. They may work and you won't have to drill holes:

3m Commande hooks
Scroll down to the chrome one.


----------



## ROO-ING

3m also makes a nickel plated hook that is adhesive and attaches to the the wall very easily. Peel and stick. I put some in the dog house of the Roo for extra towel hangers. They stick with no issues..

Donna


----------

